# Little River Village Campground, Townsend, Tn



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Just got back from 3 nights at Little River Village Campground in Townsend, TN. The campground is very well kept and beautifully landscaped. The operators are super friendly. The playground is great as well ( my 2.5 year old cousin loved it.... ).

My only gripe is the $4 charge for my cousin (the mother of above mentioned child). She came down from Knoxville to visit Saturday. We were at the campground a total of about 1 hour. She did not spend the night. I thought the charge was pretty steep for someone that had no impact on the facilities..... and they wanted her to park across the highway on the shoulder in the grass!

Anyway, I would recommend this campground to anyone looking for somewhere to stay around the Smoky Mountain national park or Pigeon Forge.

Later!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We stayed there last summer too in our motorhome and were impressed as well. Thankfully, we didn't run into that charge as the inlaws were camping next to us. That does seem a little steep. It really was the friendliest campground we've stayed at in the last four years of camping. Did you try tubing the river? We did and loved it though I ended up with a cut up knee when I flipped over in the rapids and my father in law lost his wedding band! We kept right on tubing!


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

socialstudiesmom said:


> We stayed there last summer too in our motorhome and were impressed as well. Thankfully, we didn't run into that charge as the inlaws were camping next to us. That does seem a little steep. It really was the friendliest campground we've stayed at in the last four years of camping. Did you try tubing the river? We did and loved it though I ended up with a cut up knee when I flipped over in the rapids and my father in law lost his wedding band! We kept right on tubing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, we didn't do any tubing this time. It stormed every evening. The water was kind of nasty from all of the run-off and even the slow areas were fast because of the rain. I've done it in the past and it is a lot of fun.


----------



## RAAAT (Jun 26, 2004)

We've stayed at Big Meadow Family Campground in Townsend twice. Our third time there will begin next weekend. It's very clean and located directly behind River Rat for convenient tubing.

I think that It has only been open about 10-15 years. The size of the trees reflect this. So don't expect extreme shade. But, the campground is clean, the owners are nice, the bathrooms are clean and the sites are of decent size for a private campround.

Their site is http://www.bigmeadowcampground.com/

Rodney


----------

